# RACE RESULTS : ROAR Region 1 Carpet Onroad Regional Championships



## raffaelli (Sep 25, 2001)

RACE RESULTS : ROAR Region 1 Carpet Onroad Regional Championships

South Shore Hobby hosted the 2004 ROAR Region 1 Carpet On road Regional Championships. This was the first time that South Shore hosted a ROAR sanctioned event. South Shore is the largest carpet track in Region 1. South Shore is known for their ‘show’ during trophy races drawing large crowds; including some of the best talent in the area. Check www.southshorehobby.com for more information about the facility.



My son and I arrived at the track on Friday night about midway through the program for the pre-regional club race. The pits were packed with racers trying to figure out the best setup for the track. You can tell that the regional was near as you can hear the sounds of dyno’s running all night for just a regular club race.



Leading up to the event, South Shore was bombarded with concerns about the race fees. To adjust to the racers requests, the race fee was lowered and the handout motor was eliminated. However, South Shore was still able to manage to fund T Shirts. South Shore acted promptly to racer concerns in evidence of there dedication to the customer.



Since the track layout was down several weeks before the event, the traction was high in the driving lane. The track was flowing but without the typical long straight. There was a deadly chicane in front of the drivers stand that claimed many rear arms during the weekend. The groove was high enough that getting the car to rotate had become a setup issue for many drivers in the later rounds of qualifying.



Saturday morning brought a packed house with 106 entries! I can’t remember the last time there was a regional with that many entries! There were two rounds of qualifying plus practice time. The program started a bit later than planned but Alex Valdez, race director, was still able to get done around diner time. Each car received a pre and post heat tech of car weight and ride height. The rules were deviated for only weight to allow the house rule of 3.2 lbs in sedan. No other rule deviations were granted. For those that hung around Saturday night, they were able to see the reshuffled heat listing.



Sunday brought even more racers and spectators along with the last round of qualifying and the main events.



In the sedan stock A main, Mike Haynes TQ and Mark Smyka, put on a great race. The two of them followed each other around the track just inches of each others bumper. But around lap 7 there was contact between Mark and Mike in the chicane in front of the driver’s stand which allowed Mark to slip past and take the lead. Mark drove a perfect line; making is way through traffic for the balance of the race. Mike was not as fortunate with traffic. He did make a big push at the 4 minute mark, but it was not enough. Mike finished less that 1 second behind. Carissa Figelski finished strong, improving her positions 2 spots over her qualifying position. Mark Smyka is the 2004 ROAR Region 1 Stock Sedan Carpet Regional Champion. Mike Haynes took second and Bill Hamlin in 3rd. The crowd cheering for this race was intense and spilled over to the next A Main.


----------



## raffaelli (Sep 25, 2001)

The stock 1/12th scale stock A Main brought Mark Smyka to the TQ spot again followed by Mike Hayes in the second spot. With an 8 minute main, you might not think that the first few minutes would be exciting. But, there drivers raced toe to toe for 8 minutes. Brian Wynn, starting in 3rd place, was a factor in for the entire main. For the first 3 minutes it was a Smyka-Haynes-Wynn freight train. Just after Wynn makes a pass on Haynes around the 4 minute mark, Wynn stuffs it and falls back. Around 5 minutes into the main, Smyka stuffs it and Haynes takes the lead. With 2 minutes left Smyka starts his move to regain the lead with lots of pressure on Haynes. Haynes cracked allowing Smyka to take the lead and allows him to pull away to take the win. Gavin Creado, long time veteran, just getting back into the scene improved a huge four positions over his starting position. Mark Smyka is the 2004 ROAR Region 1 1/12th Scale Stock Carpet Regional Champion. This main also produced the only disqualification of the weekend. During post tech, a monster stock can was found to have an epoxy balanced armature with the EPSTK27 tag. This violates rules 5-42 and 5-43 regarding epoxy balancing and hybrid motors. This racer was disqualified and lost his place on the podium. 

The 19T Sedan A Main had Eric Desrosiers starting in the TQ spot. For the first 4 minutes Desrosiers had the race won handily. However, all that high gadgetry that Stan Kulas has in his pit area started to pay off as he reeled in Desrosiers. Kulas chipped off Eric’s lead but just racing out of time finishing just .09 seconds behind Eric. One more lap and Kulas would have been in a great position to make the pass. The fight for third was just as exiting with Mike Malinconico holding off the hard charging Phil Trotta by just .28 seconds to hand onto third. Mike Malinconico finished four spots better than his qualifying position. Eric Desrosiers is the 2004 ROAR Region 1 19T Sedan Carpet Regional Champion.

The modified sedan A Main with Mike Haynes starting in the TQ spot was a very fast main. While Haynes was fast, Eric Desrosiers was faster. The real battle in this main was for third. Mark Smyka made a last minute push and stole third from Dave Grabowski after Dave had contact with the wall. Eric Desrosiers is the 2004 ROAR Region 1 19T Sedan Carpet Regional Champion. Eric Desrosiers is the 2004 ROAR Region 1 Modified Sedan Carpet Regional Champion.

Due to the issue in tech, not only did I miss my main, but I also did not get to watch the provisional micro open A Main. However, Phil Trotta in that missile of his took the TQ spot and the win, followed by Sean Lauer and Kevin Colgan. Phil Trotta is the 2004 ROAR Region 1 Open Micro Carpet Provisional Regional Champion. 

I also missed the 12th scale modified main due to tech issues. However, TQ Dave Graboski takes the win followed by, John Firsching and Stephen Boice. Dave Grabowski is the 2004 ROAR Region 1 1/12th scale Modified Carpet Regional Champion.

The post main tech of the top 3 in each A Main included a complete dimensional check of the entire chassis, tires and body. Also, the cells were measured; weight and ride height was checked. Each motor was opened and had stacks, shaft and wire measured along with the motors inductance. 

South Shore Hobbies did a great job pulling together sponsors for this event. There were handouts of everyone. I would like to extend a thank you to the follow companies which donated product to the handout pool: JR, Parma, Kimbrough, MIP, BRP, Associated, RAM, EPIC, IRS, Paragon, CRC, Trinity, Magma, Performance Devices, Speed Designz, Handibond and Airtronics.

South Shore Hobby did a very respectable job with this event. I am looking forward to future sanctioned racing with them.


----------



## raffaelli (Sep 25, 2001)

Best Heat Lap/Time for 4WD STOCK: 
Mike Haynes with 22/5:08.59

-- 4WD STOCK - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 22 5:06.79 Mark Smyka 
2 1 22 5:07.63 Mike Haynes 
3 3 21 5:05.39 Bill Hamlin 
4 4 21 5:08.77 John Ballato 
5 5 20 5:00.54 Matthew Poirier 
6 7 20 5:01.47 Jamie Gonalez 
7 9 20 5:02.05 Carissa Figelski 
8 8 20 5:02.71 Stan Kulas 
9 6 2 0:33.72 John Themelis

-- 4WD STOCK - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 21 5:05.42 Tom Firsching 
2 4 20 5:03.46 Oscar Romero 
3 3 20 5:10.21 Brian Wynn 
4 2 20 5:10.67 Alex Valdes 
5 6 19 5:07.55 Sponge Bob 
6 5 18 5:01.29 Harold Smith 
7 0 18 5:09.67 Jason Chi 
8 8 18 5:15.69 Jarvis Julien 
9 7 17 5:01.42 Reza Hardjuni 
10 9 16 5:03.28 Greg Kloten 


-- 4WD STOCK - C Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 3 18 5:01.79 Sean Powers 
2 7 18 5:07.49 Patricia Kulas 
3 4 18 5:16.51 George Martinez 
4 8 17 5:02.81 Dan Thibodeau 
5 5 13 5:00.23 George Fabbiani 
6 1 12 3:32.71 Don Peters 
7 6 8 2:12.53 Kyle Finkbeiner 
8 2 2 0:39.58 Kregg Kerr 
-- 9 --- DNS --- Mike Hable 



Best Heat Lap/Time for 12TH SCALE STOCK: 
Mark Smyka with 35/8:04.51

-- 12TH SCALE STOCK - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 35 8:07.30 Mark Smyka 
2 2 35 8:07.95 Mike Haynes 
3 5 34 8:09.92 John Firsching 
4 7 34 8:10.01 Bill Hamlin 
5 9 34 8:13.83 Gavin Creado 
6 6 34 8:14.83 Stephen Boice 
7 8 33 8:06.15 Phil Trotta 
8 4 17 4:16.01 Tom Firsching 
9 0 15 3:50.37 Jamie Gonzalez
DQ 3 DQ DQ Brian Wynn


-- 12TH SCALE STOCK - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 34 8:11.08 Roland Shao 
2 2 31 8:01.56 Ralph Morella 
3 7 31 8:07.02 Sean Lauer 
4 9 31 8:10.00 Stephen Sohl 
5 6 31 8:14.38 Clarence Rose 
6 8 30 8:06.43 Greg Kloten 
7 0 30 8:17.10 Murray Turner 
8 5 29 8:11.09 Jim La Stella 
9 3 22 5:33.79 Bob Benton 
-- 4 --- DNS --- Ed Forer 




-- 12TH SCALE STOCK - C Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 31 8:12.72 Sean Powers 
2 3 30 8:15.64 Kevin Colgan 
3 2 26 7:46.22 Scott Emerson 
-- 4 --- DNS --- John Ballato 
-- 5 --- DNS --- Alex Valdes 
-- 6 --- DNS --- Sponge Bob


----------



## raffaelli (Sep 25, 2001)

Best Heat Lap/Time for 4WD 19 TURN: 
Eric Desrosiers with 23/5:12.72

-- 4WD 19 TURN - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 22 5:01.42 Eric Desrosiers 
2 2 22 5:01.51 Stan Kulas 
3 7 22 5:13.91 Mike Maliconico 
4 5 22 5:14.19 Phil Trotta 
5 0 20 5:00.40 Mike Denys 
6 9 20 5:06.73 Alex Valdes 
7 8 12 3:06.25 Brian Prouly 
8 3 8 1:58.49 Jarrod Langlois 
9 4 4 0:58.66 Jamie Corrado 
10 6 2 0:26.91 Donny Lia 

-- 4WD 19 TURN - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 5 20 5:14.49 Jason Chi 
2 1 20 5:15.40 Mikey Mike 
3 8 19 5:05.88 Bill Ruggiero 
4 6 18 5:07.68 Harold Smith 
5 0 18 5:10.84 Dan Thibodeau 
6 7 17 4:28.53 Jerry Longobardi 
7 9 17 5:01.70 Jim La Stella 
8 3 5 1:30.23 Stephen Sohl 
9 2 4 1:12.01 Rocky 
-- 4 --- DNS --- Chris Raffaelli


-- 4WD 19 TURN - C Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 18 5:02.08 Sai Tam 
2 2 18 5:10.82 Migason 




Best Heat Lap/Time for 4WD MICRO: 
Phil Trotta with 18/5:18.29

-- 4WD MICRO - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 18 5:04.16 Phil Trotta 
2 2 18 5:09.00 Sean Lauer 
3 4 15 5:01.66 Kevin Colgan 
4 3 11 5:11.66 Rocky 
5 5 3 1:02.45 Migason 
-- 6 --- DNS --- Don Peters 


Best Heat Lap/Time for 4WD MODIFIED: 
Mike Haynes with 24/5:12.91

-- 4WD MODIFIED - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 23 5:03.15 Eric Desrosiers 
2 1 23 5:04.06 Mike Haynes 
3 5 23 5:08.20 Mark Smyka 
4 3 23 5:10.26 Dave Graboski 
5 6 22 5:06.21 Stan Kulas 
6 4 21 5:05.89 Donny Lia 
7 8 21 5:06.60 Jarrod Langlois 
8 9 20 5:12.14 Oscar Romero 
9 7 9 2:10.30 John Themelis 


-- 4WD MODIFIED - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 3 20 4:54.26 Matthew Ciechowski 
2 1 20 5:00.40 Jim Lopuk 
3 5 19 5:15.26 Lance Schlick 
4 4 11 2:47.69 Jerry Longobardi 
5 2 8 2:08.63 Don Peters 

Best Heat Lap/Time for 12TH SCALE MODIFIED: 
Dave Graboski with 36/8:05.01

-- 12TH SCALE MODIFIED - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 36 8:06.19 Dave Graboski 
2 2 35 8:00.07 John Firsching 
3 5 35 8:04.33 Stephen Boice 
4 3 35 8:10.95 Gavin Creado 
5 6 28 8:00.53 George Dokas 
6 7 27 8:02.94 Lance Schlick 
7 4 26 8:25.60 Roland Shao 


Regards,
Chris Raffaelli
ROAR Region 1 Director
914 715 5620 cell
914 788 9829 fax
[email protected]

The current ROAR Region 1 ‘What’s Going On?’ Calendar can be found at:
http://my.calendars.net/region1/curblockmonth.html

For more information about ROAR, please visit:
www.roarracing.com

Download the ROAR membership application here:
http://www.roarracing.com/join/pdfs/2000app.pdf


----------

